# 32 Classes From White to Yellow



## Thesemindz (Aug 5, 2011)

I was going to be teaching an all ranks class with some advanced students and some first day beginners and so I started working on writing down the skills I wanted to teach to bring my first day beginners up to speed enough so that they could play karate with the rest of us. What started as that soon evolved in to a longer list of drills and activities that I realized would cover far more than one class. So I just kept writing and adding the skills I would want to teach in order from the very first day on.

I now have a 32 class curriculum for taking a student from their very first class to their yellow belt test. This is based on the kenpo curriculum that I teach which is an expansion and re-ordering of the kenpo that I was taught by my instructors. It is largely similar to the EPAK system, although there are small changes to almost every technique and several that don't exist within that system. Mostly simpler versions of defenses inserted earlier in the system to smooth out the progression of knowledge.

This isn't complete, it doesn't contain any stretching or calisthenics. It's just a list of curriculum, drills, and activities. But in an ideal teaching environment, I think this would result in a pretty strong yellow belt. I tried to cover a number of simple techniques and practices with a lot of variation and a clear progression through the most beginner material. This includes striking with the hands and feet, simple stand up grappling, and basic defenses against weapons. It deals with ground fighting but only in a very basic sense against a standing opponent. I won't teach actual two prone ground fighting until later in the curriculum.

This level of curriculum is about teaching the students how to move and control and feel their bodies. I've started on the next level of curriculum which is going to be focused on learning how to train with a partner.

I'm interested in any feedback anyone has to give. This started out as a class plan, became a mental exercise, and evolved into a four month curriculum. It's not fixed. But it's interesting to have every class planned in a progressive fashion like this.

I'm going to warn you now. This is long. It's just a rough outline but 32 classes adds up. I think it's easy enough to follow, but if anybody has any questions feel free to ask. And if you see anything you like, feel free to use it.

You probably won't recognize the technique names. Some you can probably guess. Others you won't know. If you need specifics ask. It should be generally clear from context.

Anyway. Here we go.


*Yellow Belt Curriculum*




*Techniques*
Abducting Arms  left close grab    to top of right shoulder from 3
Anchoring Elbows  left close    grab to front of right shoulder from 3
Hidden Strikes  left extended    grab to top of right shoulder from 3
Hidden Palm  left extended grab    to belt from 6
Bracing Wedge  two handed close    range escalating push to upper torso from 12
Alternating Fists  two handed    push to lower abdomen from 12
Delayed Hand  right step    through straight punch to head from 12
Hand of Destruction  left step    through hook punch to head from 12
Striking the Kick  right step    through stomping front kick to lower abdomen from 12
Escaping the Bear  bearhug    attack arms pinned from 6
Deadly Lock  attempted    approaching right side headlock from 7:30
Containing the Storm  right two    handed club brandished from 12
Escaping the Blade  advancing    right inward/outward/inward slashing knife combination from 12
Pressing the Gun  right    brandished firearm to upper torso from 12
*Patterns*

Blocking Set    1
Stance Set 1
Chopping Set
*Classes*


*Class 1*
*Stances*
Moving Side toSide (shifting weight from foot to foot/ankle to ankle/knee toknee/hip to hip)
Moving with HandsUp (open hands palms facing out hi position, natural stance/neutralbow, hands shifting and changing levels)
Stances and Guards(neutral bow, switching and changing levels, hands in and out/up anddown/circling)
*Striking*
Blocks with OpenHands  Air (blocks from a fighting stance, |hands and fingers|,moving in and out)
Strikes with OpenHands  Air (palm strikes, sword arms, clapping)
Outward Handswords Pads (|formulation|, lead hand, both sides)
*Break*
*Striking MovingTargets*
Palm Strikes toMoving Targets  Pads (circling holding pads at head level,jabs/crosses)
Open Hand Strikes Shield (circling and moving in and out, 30 seconds)
3 Zone BlockingDrill  Partner (low/mid/hi zone, open hand blocking, horsestance/neutral bow)
*Grappling*
Straight and CrossGrabs  Partner (simple escapes/sloughing)
Two Hand Grabs Partner (lapels, moving, {controlling})
*Break*


*Class 2*
*Curriculum*
Abducting Arms(natural stance, grabs, grappling and striking, checking)
State Management(|knowledge factor|, moving from an emotional state to a rationalstate)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Stepping Back andSetting Boundaries  Partner (step in aggressively from long range,{step back in to fighting stance/hands up/command voice},alternating)
Dynamic Wrist GrabEscapes  Partner (straights and crosses, hunter/prey, inplace/circling)
Stepping Away fromEngagements  Partner (grab, {step back/hands up/push away/retreatwith commands})
Large ClearingMotions  Partner (partner stands 3 o'clock and slowly reachestowards the shoulder with jab/cross hand motions, {circle the sameside arm up and away from the body to knock the hands away, return toguard}, repeat)
Controlling withthe Wrap Around Shoulder Lock  Partner (execute lock, walkopponent, control with outward backnuckle strike, check against offhand strikes)
*Break*


*Class 3*
*Curriculum*
Anchoring Elbows(anchoring the elbow, bending the arm, holding and hitting,inside/outside position)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Anchoring the Arm Body (practice pulling and manipulating the extended/anchoredarm)
Large ClearingMotions  Partner (partner stands 3 o'clock and slowly reachestowards the shoulder with jab/cross hand motions, {circle the sameside arm up and away  from/up and in towards the body to knock thehands away, return to guard}, repeat)
Controlling withthe Downward Vertical Folding Arm Trap  Partner (execute trap,walk opponent, strike with jab and return to trap)
Technique OptionDrill  Partner (front grab/shoulder grab respond with AbductingArms/Anchoring Elbows, left and right side repeating)
*Break*


*Class 4*
*Air Karate*
5 Major Targets(|knowledge factor|, sense organs, neck/throat/spine, solarplexus, reproductive organs, knees)
Front Kicks Form (natural stance/fighting stance, snapping/thrusting, leadleg/rear leg)
Rear Kicks Form ((natural stance/fighting stance, snapping/thrusting, leadleg/rear leg)
Horizontal AndVertical Punches  Form (horse stance, snapping/thrusting, singlesand doubles)
Knee Strikes Form (lifting/thrusting, up/out/cross/roundhouse)
Shadowboxing Form (hands/feet/both, 4 directions |clock concept|)
*Break*
*Control Maneuvers*
Grabbing at theForearm  Partner (matching double grabs, manipulating andcontrolling, dynamic position changes)
Hair Grab Partner (grabbing and controlling, {guarding and pinning, spinningescape})
Clinch Position Partner (form, moving, {anchoring}, |strong line/weak line|)
Striking in theClinch Position  Partner (knees/elbows, no contact, {crossblock/cover})
Bearhug Position Partner (rear bearhug form, controlling, {base/pin})
*Break*


*Class 5*
*Curriculum*
Hidden Strikes(obscure zones, bridging the gap, combination striking, bodymomentum)
F.A.S.P.(|knowledge factor|, Form, Accuracy, Speed, Power)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Stepping in withStrikes  Pads (from natural stance to fighting stance withjab/palm/handsword, reset and repeat)
Striking Hi andLow  Bag (practicing consecutive striking hi and low with the samehand, alter types of strikes)
Hidden Strikes inFour Directions  Air (step and strike/reset/repeat, 4 directions,both sides)
Pinning the Graband Striking  Pads (partner grabs at long range and holds pad up,{pin grab with one hand/step out and strike the pad with off hand},repeat)
CreatingObscure Zones  Body (use an open palm push to reorient opponent'shead, strike to the body while they are looking away, touch contact)
*Break*


*Class 6*
Hidden Palm(attacks from 6, turning in to obscure zones, penetrating theopponent's position, horizontal forearm cross body check)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Chicken Knee Kicks Pads (practice lifting/thrusting knee kicks to the pads, in placeand advancing)
Turning in to 6O'clock  Partner (rear grabs to belt/arm/shoulder, {cover and stepaway, cover and step in, cover/step/counter, cover/step/counter/turnthe opponent away/alternating})
Controlling withChecks  Partner (horizontal forearm cross body check, contactchecks, pressing/striking, walking the opponents, front/rear)
Open You EyesSurprise  Partner ({close eyes}, attack with grabs from anydirection, {open eyes/face/cover and step away/fighting stance},repeat)
AnatomicalRepositioning Rocking Horse Effect  Body (practice controlledmovements to cause your opponent to bend and stand)
*Break*


*Class 7*
*Basics Practice*
Open Hands Pads (accuracy, palms and handswords, heel of palm strikes)
Closed Hands Pads (accuracy, horizontal and vertical punches, backnuckle strikes)
Kicks  Pads(accuracy, front and rear kicks, side snap kicks)
Knee and ElbowStrikes  Shield (lifting and thrusting knees, pressing andstriking elbows, pummeling in the clinch)
*Break*
*Linear Movement*
Step ThroughStances  Line Drill (neutral bow, |height/width/depth|)
Step ThroughStriking  Line Drill (punches and kicks, advancing/retreating)
Step Through KneeChecks - :Line Drill (advancing/retreating with a partner, controlledcontact)
Step ThroughPushing  Line Drill (advancing/retreating with a partner,pushing/leading the opponent)
*Break*


*Class 8*
*Technique Drills*
Techniques in theAir (each technique 4 directions)
Techniques on theBody (each technique twice) 
Technique Lines(each technique shotgun style)
Technique Lines(standard formation, technique option drill)
*Break*
*Circular Movement*
Circle Walking Partner (outside range, leading/following, mirroring stances)
Striking in aCircle  Air (shadowboxing while pivoting in place)
Circling withStrikes  Shields (circling a partner holding the shield with handand foot strikes)
Circling withHolds  Partner (circling around the opponent while maintaining abearhug position)
*Break*


*Class 9*
*Basic Boxing*
Jab/Cross  Air(stances and pivoting, targets, |closed fist striking|)
Jab/Cross  Pads(alternating strikes, switching stances, double tapping the jab)
Bobbing andWeaving  Air (bending at the knees, deceptive head movement (sideto side and pecking), small motions/big motions)
Covering  Pads(cover hi/low and left/right, partner striking lightly with padsagainst cover positions)
*Break*
*Partner Practice*
Jab/Cross FlashDrill  Pads (partner flashes pads hi/mid and left/right,|hyperextending the elbows|, circling)
Bob/Weave/Cover Partner (instructor calling actions, light contact)
Defending Againstthe Wall  Partner (bob/weave/cover, lateral movement)
Bob/Weave/Cover/Counter Pads (instructor calling actions, partner striking withpads/flashing pads)
*Break*


*Class 10*
*Curriculum*
Bracing Wedge(escalation phase, basing out of pushes, push drag foot maneuvers,wedge guard positions)
ClockConcept (|knowledge factor|, 12,3,6,9, aspects of each cardinaldirection)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Shadowboxing 4Directions  Air (hand and foot techniques, instructor callingdirections)
Push Drag FootManeuvers  Line Drill (advancing/retreating with push drags, guardup, |maintaining stance|)
Walking Through aCombat Encounter  Discussion (out of contact range, escalationphase, physiological response, combat phase, after combat,physiological fallout)
Inside theEscalation Phase  Partner (explore ranges/positions/targets duringescalation phase, |striking while the opponent is talking, forcecontinuum|, high pushes/low grabs/head butts)
Stepping Back fromPushes  Partner (two handed pushes with vocalization, {step backand base/guard up/command voice})
*Break*


*Class 11*
*Curriculum*
Alternating Fists(combat phase, stepping back from pushes with blocks, overlappingchecks, pivoting for power)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Following Pusheswith Punches  Partner (attack with a high two handed push andchase with jabs and crosses, {cover and retreat}, alternating)
Stepping Back withBlocks  Partner (two handed pushes, {step back with inwardblock/half downward block/upward block/outward block)
Backnuckle StrikeDrill 1  Partner (from a horse stance, overlapping checks,opening/closing hands)
Backnuckle StrikeDrill 2  Partner (from a fighting stance, position checks,alternating, both sides)
Pivoting with HandStrikes  Pads (pivoting between neutral bow and forward bow withpunches and backnuckles for range and power) 
*Break*


*Class 12*
*Falling and Rising*
Back Breakfalls Form (arm positions/sitting/squatting/crouching/standing)
Hands and KneesRising  Form (hands and feet to hands and knees, up and down,rising to fighting stance)
Hand Spin Stand Up Form (spinning forward/back, rising with cover position)
Street FighterStand Up  Form (roll to the hip/lift the body/swing the leg backunder, rising with strikes)
*Break*
*Defending from the Ground*
Walking theOutline  Body (circling a prone opponent withstrikes/stomps/kicks, static, face up/face down)
Circling on theGround  Partner (circling a prone opponent, {spinning face up tokeep legs between head and opponent}, no contact)
Kicking from theGround  Shield (kicking from the back/hip/hands and knees, kickingand rising)
Defending Againstthe Leg Grab  Partner (sloughing/striking/rolling away,static/dynamic)
*Break*


*Class 13*
*Kicking Practice*
Kicks in the Air Form (fighting stance with front/side/rear, wheel kicks)
Kicks on the Pads Accuracy (both sides front/side/rear/wheel)
Kicks in a LineDrill - Speed (stepping through with front/side/rear/wheel)
Kicks on theShields  Power (circling with front/side/rear/wheel)
Kicks from theGround  Shields (prone, shield holder circling, spin and kick theshields with both feet)
*Break*
*Spontaneous Self Defense*
Spontaneous OneDefense  Partner (spontaneous grab/push/punch, step back/block)
SpontaneousDefense and Counter  Partner (spontaneous grab/push/punch, stepback/block/counter)
SpontaneousDefense/Counter/Control  Partner (spontaneous grab/push/punch,step back/block/counter/control)
Spontaneous Backand Forth  Partner (spontaneous grab/push/punch, stepback/block/counter/control/push away/attack/alternate)
*Break*


*Class 14*
*Advanced Striking*
Hook/Uppercut Air (stances and pivoting, facing the fist, body and head)
Kenpo And MuayThai Style Roundhouse Kicks   Air (form, chambering theleg/rotating the hip and pivoting the base/extending and recovering)
Elbows and Knees Air (combinations, pummeling strikes, downward elbows/dropping knees)
Shadowboxing aMatch  Air (three minute continuous striking in the air,|breathing and energy|)
*Break*
*Basic Club Work*
What is a Weapon(purpose of force multipliers, impact/blade and point/projectile)
Holding the Club(forward/reverse, hammer/sabre, lead hand/rear hand)
Dropping the Club(releasing the weapon, picking it up)
Striking with theClub  Air (9 angles of attack, forward grip, both sides)
Advancing with theClub  Line Drill (advancing with slashes and thrusts against aretreating opponent holding a shield)
Club Evasion Partner (wide strikes, stepping back/off line, slow to med speed,hunter/prey)
*Break*


*Class 15*
*Curriculum*
Delayed Hand(inside defense closed faced, marriage of gravity, hand defenses/footcounters, neutral bow knee check)
A List -(|knowledge factor|, Acceptance, Attitude, Awareness, Avoidance,Action)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Block/KickCombinations  Pads (circling, partner attacks with closed facedjab holding pad at low level, {block/front snap kick to the pad},continuous)
Arm ConditioningDrill  Body (matching inward block/inside downward block/outwardblock/outside downward block, controlled contact, pulsing)
Defending Punchesfrom A Fighting Stance  Partner (circling, hunter/prey, hardblocks)
Landing withStrikes  Pads (practice marriage of gravity landing from frontkicks with forward jabs/downward diagonal backnuckle strikes/outwardbacknuckle strikes)
Striking theCenterline  Partner (3 zone blocking drill with palm strikes tothe opponent's sternum in between defenses)
*Break*


*Class 16*
*Curriculum*
Hand ofDestruction (inside defense open faced, waiter's tray checks,centerline)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Defending Punchesfrom A Fighting Stance  Partner (circling, hunter/prey, hardblocks)
Controlling withthe Waiter's Tray Check  Partner ({check}, opponent moves arm upand down from the outside position, {follow arm, maintain contact,control arm down and away}, both sides)
Inward HandswordsPractice  Pads (from full chambered position/short jab from guard,both sides)
Keeping theCenterline  Body (defending against left and right punches withlead hand blocks while striking to the opponent's centerline withpalm strikes to the sternum/chin, fighting stance, in place/circling)
Technique OptionDrill  Partner (circling opponent attacks with right jab/lefthook, counter with Delayed Hand/Hand of Destruction, continuous)
*Break*


*Class 17*
*Curriculum*
Blocking Set 1 Form (air, angles and depth, body alignment and deflecting angles)
Stance Set 1 Form (air, running stances, height/width/depth, weight distribution)
Chopping Set Form (body, 5 strikes, both sides static dummying)
Blocking Set 1 Form (body, 5 strikes, both sides with defenses)
*Break*
*Standing Grappling*
Sticky Hands Partner (controlling inside/outside position, circling and changinglevels)
Pummeling Partner (controlling inside/outside position, circling and taking theback)
Controlling withthe Clinch Position  Partner (circling, {anchoring}, movingforward and back, {wedging and sloughing})
Basic BearhugDefenses  Partner (holds from four sides, {base/pin/wrap/wedge))
*Break*


*Class 18*
*Basics Practice*
Closed FistStrikes  Pads (speed, punches, backnuckles, hammerfists, bothsides)
Open Hand Strikes Pads (speed, palm heels and heel palms, handswords, claws, bothsides)
Kicks  Pads(speed, front/side/rear/wheel/roundhouse, stomps, both sides)
Knees and Elbows Pads (speed, combinations, pads hi/low/attacking, covering/strikingwith elbows and knees muay thai style)
*Break*
*Partner Drills*
Blocks and Strikes Line Drill (advancing and retreating with a partner usingkicks/punches/hard blocks)
Blocks and Strikes Circling (hunter/prey circling with a partner usingkicks/punches/hard blocks)
Executing andDefending Combinations  Partner (alternating two strikepunch/kick(kick/punch) combinations with hard blocking defenses,advancing and retreating)
Knee and ElbowSparring  Partner (hunter/prey, close range striking with kneesand elbows, slow speed light contact, {covering/defending with kneesand elbows})
*Break*


*Class 19*
*Curriculum*
Striking the Kick(retreating from kicks, double factor blocks, pivoting the opponentby the extended leg, step through kicking)
5 P's to Masterthe Art (|knowledge factor|, Practice, Patience, Perseverance,Polish, and Perfect)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Circle of DoubleFactors  Air (practicing double factor upward/outward/downwardblocks in a continuous circle, horse stance/fighting stance)
Retreating fromKicks  Line Drill (advancing with kicks, {retreating with footmaneuvers} no contact)
Retreating fromKicks  Line Drill (advancing with kicks, {retreating with footmaneuvers and double factor blocks} light contact)
Step Through Footand Hand Combinations  Line Drill (stepping through with frontkicks/land with palms(punches))
Practicing Sets Air (each set 3 times, identifying and addressing deficiencies) 
*Break*


*Class 20*
*Curriculum*
Escaping the Bear(basic bearhug defense, sensing the opponent's position throughtouch, stomp/elbow combinations, universal checking)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Basic BearhugDefense  Partner Drill (attempt to lift and turn, {base/pin/wrap})
Eyes ClosedSensing Positions  Body (find opponent's stance with feet, findlegs with knee checks, contour with the arms to findshoulders/arms/neck/head/torso, static/dynamic, sense stancetransitions and weight shifts by torso contact)
Defending withGuard Positions  Partner (h/p, circling, attack with slow handtechniques, {use wedge guard/universal guard to defend strikes withas little movement as possible}, continuous)
Pushing theOpponent away with the Shoulder  Body (standing near the opponentpivot explosively in to his torso with your hip and shoulder causinghim to move away, increase intensity)
Stomp/ElbowCombinations  Body (light contact, practice stomping thefoot/shin/knee with elbow strikes to the chin/jaw/body, and/thentiming)
*Break*


*Class 21*
*Circling Drills*
Circle Walking Partner (h/p, mirroring, switching stances/changing ranges)
Mid Range Movingto the Obscure Zone  Partner (h/p, dynamic, trying to get behindthe opponent using angle steps and pivots, no contact)
Grappling to theObscure Zone  Partner (h/p, using grabs/holds to move behind theopponent and maintain rear position, slow to med speed)
Circling to theClosed Side  Partner (opponent stands in place and pivots, circlewith guard sweeps/grabs/pull down checks to move to the closed side)
*Break*
*Technique Drills*
Techniques in theAir (calling random techniques)
Techniques on theBody (penetrating and controlling) 
Technique Lines(technique option drill, two techniques)
Technique Counters(uke stepping out of the techniques, |emphasize control|)
*Break*


*Class 22*
*Curriculum*
Deadly Lock(stepping out of grapple attempts, bracing strikes, grabbing andpushing the opponent away, manipulating with the straight arm)
3 Ways to AddPower (|knowledge factor|, Strength, Ground Leverage, RotationalEnergy)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Attacking fromBehind  Partner (static, approach from behind withgrabs/holds/head locks, reset and repeat)
Stepping Away from6 O'clock Attacks  Partner (attack from behind with agrab/push/hold, {step away at first contact, turn to face theopponent in a fighting stance}, reset and repeat)
Arm Bar Control Body (execute a straight arm bar with the hand/forearm, manipulatethe opponent's arm, then torso, then stance, then position)
Moving Around theArm  Body (grabbing the opponent's arm move back and forth betweeninside and outside position around and under the limb)
Striking withPower  Bag (cross palm strikes, using ground leverage/rotationalenergy)
*Break*


*Class 23*
*Curriculum*
Containing theStorm (clubs and sticks, brandishing the weapon, jamming thebrandish, holding while striking with knees and elbows, strikingdisarms)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Picking up aWeapon  Partner (h/p, circling with med speed touch contactstriking, attacker/defender picks up club/stick from ground/table,engage attitude/stance/brandish, reset and repeat)
Striking withHeavy Clubs/Light Sticks  Air (practicing 9 angles with clubs andsticks, one and two handed strikes)
Pummeling withKnees and Elbows  Shields (striking repeatedly with knee and elbowtechniques while controlling the opponent with grabs/holds)
Jamming theBrandish  Partner (circling, hold club low/raise club hi, {whenclub comes hi step in with jam and hold}, reset and repeat)
PracticingStriking Disarms  Partner (opponent brandishes weapons, engage andstrike opponent/weapon to cause disarm, reset and repeat)
*Break*


*Class 24*
*Pattern Review*
Blocking Set 1 Body (med contact, horse stance/fighting stance, alternating)
Chopping Set Body (chopping set, focused controlled striking, rotating at theelbow for speed)
Stance Set 1 Bag (working pattern near bag, hand and foot strikes from eachstance)
Chopping Set Partner (horse stance/fighting stance, chopping set strike pattern,{check each strike})
*Break*
*Basics on the Body*
Hand Techniques onthe Hand  Body (practicing proper form of handswords/punches/palmstrikes on the palm of the off hand, focusing on structure andstriking surface)
Bracing AgainstStrikes  Body (horse stance/fighting stance, partner circles withrepeated controlled strikes to torso/limbs/head, practicingsensing/breathing/tensing body against strikes)
Blocks and Strikes Line Drill (advancing and retreating with a partner usingkicks/punches/hard blocks)
Covering UpAgainst the Wall  Partner (against the wall in full coverposition, opponent attacks with straights and hooks,cover/absorb/deflect/bob and weave, dynamic)
*Break*


*Class 25*
*Basic Knife Work*
Holding the Knife(forward/reverse, hammer/sabre, lead hand/rear hand, |blade edge|)
Dropping the Knife(releasing the weapon, picking it up)
Striking with theKnife  Air (9 angles of attack, forward grip, both sides)
Advancing with theKnife  Line Drill (advancing with slashes and thrusts against aretreating opponent holding a shield)
*Break*
*Action Knives*
Knife Evasion Partner (wide strikes/thrusts, stepping back/off line, slow to medspeed, hunter/prey)
Hooking with theKnife  Body (holding the knife forward/reverse, hooking around thewrist/arm/neck/ankle, pulling and repositioning opponent)
Natural WeaponsHolding a Knife  Air (shadowboxing hand and foot techniques whileholding a knife)
Grappling with theKnife in the Hand  Partner (static, grabs/holds/head locks,striking with the knife in the off hand)
*Break*


*Class 26*
*Curriculum*
Escaping the Blade(bladed and pointed weapons, slashing and thrusting, refeeding theweapon, arm hold)
Four Ranges ofCombat (|knowledge factor|, Outside Contact Range, Within ContactRange, Contact Penetration Range, Contact Manipulation Range) 
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Attacking with theKnife  Line Drill (advancing/retreating with slashing strikes)
Covering Againstthe Line  Partner (covering vital targets [internal organs, neck,face], with arms/forearms facing out, opponent slow speed touchcontact slashes to torso and head)
Practicing the ArmHold  Body (inside/outside position,holding/switching/manipulating)
Stepping into theArm Hold  Partner (circling opponent attacks with outward strikes,{step in against backswing, control arm, transfer to arm hold}, resetand repeat)
Striking at FourRanges  Bag (circling, h/p, hand and foot techniques at eachrange)
*Break*


*Class 27*
*Curriculum*
Pressing the Gun(projectile weapons, grabbing the gun, controlling at the hips,penetrating through the opponent's position with constant pressureand pummeling strikes)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Grabbing the Gun Partner (out of range/in range/close range, grabbing theslide/hand/wrist/arm)
Grabbing the Gun Partner (out of range/in range/close range, opponent attempts to pullback and BANG, reset and repeat)
Wrestling for theGun  Partner (fingers out, holding, stripping, |dangers of guns,dangers of wrestling over guns, barrel control)
Yelling whileStriking  Bag (hand and foot strikes with aggressive vocalization,|mental overload|)
Advancing withPummeling Strikes  Shields (chasing and pressing with repeatedsame side striking)
Pressing into aRetreating Opponent  Line Drill (pressing check at top ofopponent's hip girdle advancing, opponent retreating down the floor,maintain contact and pressure)
*Break*


*Class 28*
*Technique Practice*
Techniques in theAir (running lists)
Techniques on theBody (twice each)
Technique Lines(shotgun style, challenge techniques)
Techniques in FourDirections (5 person activity, one in the middle one at each cardinaldirection, students at points attack in turn, student at centerrotates and defends)
*Break*
*Basics Practice*
Basic Blocks Air (F.A.S.P., blocks from horse stance/fighting stance, blockingcombinations)
Open Hand Strikes Pads (F.A.S.P., palms/handswords/claws/slaps)
Kicks  Shields(F.A.S.P., front/side/rear/roundhouse/wheel/stomp/heel hook)
Closed HandStrikes  Bag (F.A.S.P., punches/backnuckles/hammerfists/knuckleraps)
*Break*


*Class 29*
*Pattern Practice*
Practicing Form(sets in the air, focusing on proper angles of basics and dimensionsof stances)
PracticingAccuracy (sets on the pads and the bag, focused deliberate contactfrom every position)
Practicing Speed(sets in the air, focusing on performing slow and deliberatemovement, focusing on performing as fast as the student can do itcorrectly)
Practicing Power(sets on the pads and the bag, explosive penetrating contact fromevery position)
*Break*
*Partner Practice*
Jab/Cross FlashDrill  Pads (circling opponent flashes hand targets hi/mid/low,attack with jabs/crosses, dynamic)
Kicking Away TwoOpponents  Shields (3 person activity, 2 students holding shieldsone student in the middle, student in the middle attacks both shieldswith kicks pushing opponents away, opponents step back/base/return,continuous)
Defending from theProne Position  Partner (circling and attacking with controlledhand and foot technique, {spinning on theground/covering/blocking/escaping}, h/p, dynamic)
Close/Far Partner (back and forth between sticky hands and pummeling,instructor calling ranges, controlling inside/outside position)
*Break*


*Class 30*
*Stand Up Grappling*
Simple Grabs Partner (straight/cross, one hand/two hand, wrist/hair/lapel,{defend/control/counter/disengage/escape}, dynamic, alternating)
Basic Bearhugs Partner (front/side/rear, arms pinned/free/both,{base/pin/wrap/counter/escape/disengage, dynamic, alternating)
Clinch Positions Partner ({standing arms out}, enter past arms and establish clinch,controlling/pressing/pulling/turning, touch contact knees and elbows,{defending/anchoring/wedging/sloughing/escaping, dynamic,alternating)
Simple Holds andLocks  Partner (wrap around shoulder lock, downward folding elbowtrap, arm hold, straight arm bar with hand/forearm/torso pressure,control and lead, static)
*Break*
*Technique Drills*
Techniques on theBody (twice each accurate controlled contact)
Techniques on theBody (twice each immediately repeating)
Techniques on theBody (twice each immediately alternating)
Techniques on theBody (twice each circling and stalking)
*Break*


*Class 31*
*Weapon Training*
Empty HandStriking  Line Drill (advancing/retreating with hand and foottechnique combinations)
Striking with theClub  Air (9 angles of attack, forward grip, both sides)
Attacking with theKnife  Line Drill (advancing/retreating with slashing strikes,pummeling strikes)
Stepping into theGun  Partner (at critical distance, step in/offline/grab the gun,opponent attempts to pull away with BANG, repeat)
*Break*
*Spontaneous Defense*
SpontaneousDefense by Category of Attack  Partner (grab/push/punch,alternating)
Jamming theBrandish  Partner (club low/hi, {when club comes hi stepin/jam/control/touch contact pummeling strikes to impact disarm/pushaway/grab club}, alternating)
Jamming the Draw Partner (training blade in belt, confront/escalate/draw, {sensedraw/grab for the weapon pressing the opponent's hands in to hisbody/pummeling strikes/push away}, reset and repeat)
Pressing the Gun Partner (at critical distance, {step in/grab the gun/press to theopponent's hip/advance with constant pressure}, attempt to step backand reorient weapon on opponent, continuous)
*Break*


*Class 32*
*Basics Practice*
Hands from a HorseStance  Air(punches/palms/backnuckles/handswords/claws/hammerfists, alldirections)
Kicks in the Air Line Drill (advancing/retreating with foot maneuvers and long/shortrange foot techniques)
Back BreakfallsFour Positions (sitting/squatting/crouching/standing, 5 eachposition)
Shadowboxing Air (practicing combinations in the air, moving forward/back, facingall directions, continuous up tempo pace)
Hand and FootCombinations  Shields (pressing and chasing the opponent away withkicks and punches, holding and hitting, clinching)
*Break*
*Curriculum Review*
Basic Hands andFeet (blocks, open and closed hand striking, knees and elbows, kicks)
Knowledge Factors(5 major targets, state management, F.A.S.P., clock concept, a-list,5 p's, 3 ways to add power, 4 ranges)
Techniques in theAir (running lists)
Patterns in theAir (blocking, stance, chopping)
*Break*


*Test


*That's it. I'm working on this for Orange Belt now, which will consist of more stand up grappling and a lot more interactive partner drills and activities.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Aug 5, 2011)

Weird. It messed up the spacing. Didn't do that on KenpoTalk. Huh. NBD.


-Rob


----------



## Twin Fist (Aug 5, 2011)

you are making the same mistake Ed Parker made. Too much info. And 32 classes just to cover the skills for the first belt? you realize that if they work out 2 times a week, thats 4 months just to SEE it all, much less practice it enough to "get it"

too much, too much BY FAR.


----------



## Thesemindz (Aug 5, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> you are making the same mistake Ed Parker made. Too much info. And 32 classes just to cover the skills for the first belt? you realize that if they work out 2 times a week, thats 4 months just to SEE it all, much less practice it enough to "get it"
> 
> too much, too much BY FAR.



Thanks for the feedback. So what skills would you cut? What do you want your beginners to learn? How do you structure a beginner class? And how long, in general, do you think it should take to go from white belt to yellow belt?


-Rob


----------



## Twin Fist (Aug 5, 2011)

2 months to learn the material, 2 months to get it to the right skill level. Thats average, and about right IMO. My white belts need:
1-10 count striking
1-10 count blocking
1-10 count kicking
kata
5 techniques

white belts should NEVER do weapons, they dont have the skills, and wont till around brown belt

and karate means EMPTY hands after all........


----------



## Thesemindz (Aug 6, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> 2 months to learn the material, 2 months to get it to the right skill level. Thats average, and about right IMO. My white belts need:
> 1-10 count striking
> 1-10 count blocking
> 1-10 count kicking
> ...



Ok. My white belts have around a half dozen hands, a half dozen feet, some basic stand up grappling, and the most basic aspects of ground fighting. In addition to that they have 14 techniques and 3 sets, where you have 5 techniques and a form. That doesn't seem like a hugely significant difference to me.



> white belts should NEVER do weapons, they dont have the skills, and wont till around brown belt
> 
> and karate means EMPTY hands after all........



And I just disagree with this completely. Lots of arts start students with weapons from the very beginning. Like weapon arts. Additionally, I teach self defense. That means learning at least basic defenses against weapons, and learning defenses means learning attacks. The meaning of the word "karate" is irrelevant to this point. And I think making them wait until brown belt to learn the absolute most basic aspects of clubs and knives is unnecessary. Of course white belts don't have skills. They haven't learned any yet. That's why I'm teaching them these skills. So that they can have them.

I think claiming to teach self defense, especially if you teach weapons defenses such as the "Storm" techniques of kenpo, without teaching how and why weapons are used is fraudulent and irresponsible. The lives of my students may depend on what I teach them. I believe that that means I don't have the luxury of pretending clubs and knives don't exist for the first three years of their training.


-Rob


----------



## Twin Fist (Aug 6, 2011)

Rob, 
you aint teaching arnis, if you were, SURE, but you are not.

Kenpo is too complicated as it is without re-thinking the beast and making it more so. At white belt if they can pull off a decent stance, throw a decent punch, and MAYBE kick fairly well, call it good.

it takes YEARS develop reflexes fast enough to deal with weapon attacks, hell, most blackbelts would get thier asses handed to them on the street facing a knife or even a guy with a beer bottle in his hand.

thats reality

I teach self defense too bro, but you aint teaching anyone anything if you front load it so heavy they never get around to learning it.....

you are making the most common "new instructor" mistake, i made it myself 4 years ago when i started teaching, trying to teach them EVERYTHING i knew, all at once.

but it doesnt work. Trust me on this, your intentions are good, but it is SUPPOSED to be a SLOW journey. White belts are babies. Babies have to learn to crawl before they can walk, much less run. It sucks, but as a wise japanese handy man once said, "Nature's rule Daniel-san, not mine"


----------



## just2kicku (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow, honestly Rob, it does seem like alot. I'm really not familiar with the techniques youre describing so I can only go by my own experience.I can remember learning learning the basic stances and strikes begining of every class, after that, we would concentrate on just one thing.  I can remember doing crossover for what seemed like an eternity! And we did that class after class after class, just that one thing. When the techs finally came, the footwork had become second nature.I think by overloading with too many techs in the beginning can get overwhelming, but perfecting one at a time makes for less correcting of bad habits. Easier to catch if theyve only been doing one thing for a couple/few weeks.Just my opinion bro


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 30, 2011)

Rob, do you have video of your SD techs?  I have not read some of those names before so I'm thinking they are techs you developed yourself?


----------



## Thesemindz (Sep 30, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Rob, do you have video of your SD techs?  I have not read some of those names before so I'm thinking they are techs you developed yourself?



Most are techniques that are recognizably similar to EPAK techniques. I came from a Tracy/EPAK offshoot from the late seventies/early eighties with some lineage specific changes. Many of the names were changed in the lineage with the techniques staying more or less the same-ish but in a different order. Some are techniques that were created by other instructors in my lineage, a few are techniques I added myself to address specific scenarios I thought needed to be discussed or to smooth the progression of skills.


Abducting Arms &#8211; this is a Wrap Around Shoulder Lock from Long 3.
Anchoring Elbows &#8211; this is a Downward Folding Elbow Trap from Long 3.
Hidden Strikes &#8211; this is Sword and Hammer.
Hidden Palm &#8211; this is Menacing Twirl.
Bracing Wedge &#8211; this is a new technique of mine to establish a fighting stance during the Escalation Phase.
Alternating Fists &#8211; this is Alternating Maces.
Delayed Hand &#8211; this is Delayed Sword.
Hand of Destruction &#8211; this is Sword of Destruction.
Striking the Kick &#8211; this is Thrusting Salute.
Escaping the Bear &#8211; this is Captured Twigs.
Deadly Lock &#8211; this is a new technique designed by an old instructor of mine to step out of a rear headlock approach.
Containing the Storm &#8211; this is a new technique designed by an old instructor of mine to jam a club brandish.
Escaping the Blade &#8211; this is a new technique of mine to escape advancing knife slashes.
Pressing the Gun &#8211; this is a new technique of mine to press into a gun brandish.
Hope that helps. If you have any other questions I'd be happy to answer them.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Sep 30, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Rob, do you have video of your SD techs?  I have not read some of those names before so I'm thinking they are techs you developed yourself?



I've been meaning to do videos of the individual techniques but I haven't had a good chance to do it with a good uke. I hope to some time soon.


-Rob


----------

